# Klein Adroit



## felix3640 (Feb 21, 2007)

Come on then, evidently you all clearly know far more about Kleins than I ever will. What can you tell me? How old is she, what is the name of the paint job, where(websites) can I get replacement parts and where on God's earth can I get my hands on a pair of rigid Strate forks to match?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Burgandy/Blue Is The Colour*

The serial number will tell you the year and month of manufacture. It should be from 1996.

That is actually an 'leftover' Attiude frame sold as an Adroit while Trek was reworking the Attitude and Adroit designs.

What replacement parts do you need?

EBay is about the only place to pick up a Strata fork. Unfortunately it'll probably cost you more than you paid for the bike as pictured.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Its 96, you may refer this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2695189#poststop


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

felix3640 said:


> Come on then, evidently you all clearly know far more about Kleins than I ever will. What can you tell me? How old is she, what is the name of the paint job, where(websites) can I get replacement parts and where on God's earth can I get my hands on a pair of rigid Strate forks to match?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


96 burgandy/blue Adroit MC2 (Mission Control type2)
It is a medium. Klein calls it a "20".

Flat out awesome in ride!!! (speed, handling,climbing)

The burgandy/blue is one of my favorite colors. 
In my opinion no one has properly photographed the burgandy/blue.
Yours are probably the best photos i have seen of it yet.

My favorite paints in no particular order are..
Gator
Sunburst
Horizon
Moonrise
Coral reef
[email protected]
Burgandy/Blue

I love them all equally.



> where(websites) can I get replacement parts


Which particular part? or what is it you really want to do?

Some type of modifications have been made to the inside of your head tube.(steerer reduction) That fork doesn't fit inside that headtube naturally.
That fork went on the later Full suspension 2001 Klein Adept Pros before the foxes came out.



> and where on God's earth can I get my hands on a pair of rigid Strate forks to match?


You might find one if you are diligent. Is God happy with you right now?
It is going to probably take 2 to 3 years watching ebay every morning and night
and then to beat the highest bidder.
Make sure when you see the proper color, that it goes to your particular frame.
You are not only looking for the right color,
You are looking for the right size also.
The steerer on the fork has to be the medium.
205mm steerer tube length.
Not the 178mm that goes to the xs,sm frame.
Not the 233mm that goes to the large frame.

Just finding someone to sell a MC2 medium fork in any color will probably take a great effort. Good luck!

ps. A glossy black painted MC2 would look Great on that bike! 
I would be very happy with what you have though. You are truly ready to rock!!!
(if it fits you)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

i'd say that's a Manitou Mars from the MC3 Adroit which fits right away into the MC2 airhead, no modification needed. i think to see a glossy black MC2 there? the MC2 fork steerer tubes can be cut to fit a smaller frame or used with additional spacers just like a standard ahead steerer tube. only the MC1 forks were frame size specific. but indeed, finding any MC2 Strata fork is a really long shot.

Carsten


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Carsten said:
> 
> 
> > i'd say that's a Manitou Mars from the MC3 Adroit which fits right away into the MC2 airhead, no modification needed.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

jasonwa2 said:


> > I honestly do not know what the steerer tube looks like. For some reason i thought the steerer was not a straight round tube and that it was angle-ized.
> > So i can take a steerer meant for a large or xlarge frame and put it on the xs/sm frame?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Carsten said:


> yes, you can. the steerer tube only tapers towards the bottom for the larger bearing seat. above that it is just a straight tube. the left fork (burgundy-blue, ignore the tape) is uncut and for the large (may even fit the XL) frame, the right (coral reef) for the medium frame.
> 
> Carsten


Thankyou greatly for taking the time to put that together and show us that!
Thankyou!!

Umm, you know what's coming next right?...... I want that burgandy/blue fork!!

Give it up! Felix and i are ready to bid. seriously! I'm ready to paypal you now!
If money aint your thing.... i got extra forks and mission controls too! whatch you need?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

jasonwa2 said:


> Thankyou greatly for taking the time to put that together and show us that!
> Thankyou!!
> 
> Umm, you know what's coming next right?...... I want that burgandy/blue fork!!
> ...


na, that fork and the other one too are not available anymore...










Carsten


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Carsten said:


> na, that fork and the other one too are not available anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh baby*.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

hmm, looks like that was a burgundyblue Strata...

http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/archives/2007/03/15/4321160.html

Carsten


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Carsten, after seeing your pics in the "paintjob" thread, it is now obvious you are king of the photography of the burgandy/blue paintjob.

Will you please post that pic here and the other burgandy/blue pics that you have taken? *please*?
I wish this thread could be called the "burgandy/blue" Adroit thread...

Here's a few of my saved pics.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Carsten said:


> na, that fork and the other one too are not available anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous !!!! How much is that puppy worth


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

lakes road sheep said:


> Gorgeous !!!! How much is that puppy worth


 thanks 

to the right person - priceless  i wanted one so badly back then when they were new but could "only" afford a Pulse (which i still ride and love). had to wait and search almost 10 years to finally get one (had to be that size)...

Carsten


----------

